# Power steering leak 70 GTO convertible



## 1ProudMary (Aug 5, 2019)

What is the easiet way to find power steering fluid leak?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a bath and a drive and a wipe down with paper towel 


most often its the old hard returnline and the 1 time use strap clamps

then the seal at the rag joint

then pressure hose ...or the pump to reservoir 4" o ring but rarely

sometimes the fittings on the rear of the pump ///


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree, also some oil dye, any parts store...and a black light if it is really hard to find......


----------

